# Pic heavy, some current litters



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

So things have been pretty lively here in the mousery. I have a litter of PEWs at 4/5 weeks, a couple of bucks and a couple of does. I have a litter at 2-3 weeks of Blues, Blacks and Lilacs. This was originally two litters however one of the does got a munch on and the other kindly adopted them for me (  ) so whilst the litter numbers are much higher than I would have preferred, it has allowed me to see what these pairings can produce and what I will need to make improvements to them, these mostly bucks. I have a litter of Chocolates, sadly all bucks. And finally a litter just born of PEWs - this is a test mating to see whether a squonky ear is genetic or not and also to introduce some new blood etc. I also have a Cream doe bellied up and due to drop in a few days and two cream does being paired with their Sire - with the hopes of more creams, phew! I *think* that is everyone. Anyhow.. Pictures! These are not great photos, mobile snaps taken at mad feeding times, but they show some of their good points and where I will need to improve.


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Open to any and all comments by the way, including constructive criticisms 

Trying to show the depth of chocolate is pretty hard, I've found!!
And Blacks.. also what a pain lol!


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

That pics don't load in order is a pain but heyho. I'm really struggling with so many bucks, some of these will be pretty nice but I'll have no use for the majority. I may end up actively seeking homes for some of them.


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Last lot, promise


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Stunning chocolates you should be very proud of yourself here!


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Sadly, not the show standards I am needing though. I need a good black buck (none of my own bred ones turned out suitable enough) to put through the chocs and improve them. The boys are sweet though and have good type, I just need to improve their colour. Same with the blues, they need a good injection of black to help sort them out and improve on colour. I should get some updated pictures really. I'm about to do a mass clean out, so if any feel like staying still for a few seconds, I'll try to get some snaps


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Is the last one the lilac? Not seen one in the fur but it's a very nice colour, I prefur your one to the one on finnmouse.


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Yes she is a Lilac. I like them too but again, not up to the show standards. The one on the NMC website is beautiful. Seems they need a LOT of selective breeding and to get to those show standards would take years and a lot of luck. You could breed two great lilacs together and not get any decent young for many months, or get lucky with a lot.

Lilacs seem to be the ones that most people ask me about, people from here looking for mice or friends who visit and see them. Very popular as pets or "fun projects" for breeders but not popular within the show scene


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Nice looking Chocolates, curious pic 6.jpg the tail on one is not evenly coloured could that be an indication of broken/pied in the bloodline or is it a common thing


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Well spotted on picture 6. These come from a line that originally started from a Tri. I shall do my best to get some updated pictures of these all tomorrow. The chocs are now separated but as I say, they have lightened as they aged from these pictures and they have light unders. Though not bad type so nothing some black can't fix in the long run. I just need to find a really good black buck


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

my lilac won because she was the only one in the class but when i asked for feedback I was told they were too dark they need a lot of lightening up .... maybe mix them in with you pews or creams


----------

